# A new grail watch--1815



## Sanghoon Eliot Lee (Feb 22, 2015)

I thought Calatrava 5227 was the pinnacle of taste in dress watches. But now I have seen these beauties, and can never un-see them.

I have a new grail watch. Perfect. Just perfect.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed!!!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Agreed, that first one is just perfect.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## malarky_hk (May 1, 2012)

Classic beauty.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I love that first one so much! A Lange & Sohne is probably THE best watch manufacturer in the world right now.


----------



## Sanghoon Eliot Lee (Feb 22, 2015)

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways...

(1) I love that the colors consist of what I hold to be the quintessential menswear shades--black, white, silver and blue.
(2) I love that the numerals are Arabic. While I am fond of Roman numerals, on this already old-school design they might have evoked a 19th-century pocket watch a bit too much.
(3) I love that the type face of the numerals, while traditional, is subtly unique and not a generic Times New Roman variant.
(4) I love that the design eschews frills and sticks to essentials. I love that the markers consist of unadorned squares and dots, and I love the spear-shaped hands that don't bother to be "interesting." 
(5) I love that the hands are blue, not black.
(6) I love that the lugs are neither totally assimilated into the curvature of the case nor sharply distinct from it.
(7) I love how every shape you can find on the watch is a simple geometric element--circles, squares, dots--and yet together they are anything but minimalist. They are like Greek columns and Roman arches, simple pieces at the service of a dazzling whole. 
(8) I love that the watch looks equally handsome tucked under the cuff or matched with rolled-up sleeves and a pair of jeans.
(9) I love that the markers and the indices are painted, not applied. Applied markers are often deemed superior because they require more work, but here Lange chose correctly to forgo an addition that would only have detracted from the whole.
(10) I love that, apart from the polished case, nothing on the watch is shiny or glossy. This is the sort of beauty that draws admiration precisely because it doesn't try to impress. A Grace Kelly, not a Marilyn Monroe. What's the difference? Toothy smiles. Ms. Kelly didn't go for it--she knew composure was her real appeal.

If I owned this watch, life in the office would be a little more bearable. I would always be within an arm's length of something beautiful to appreciate.


----------



## Ferg (Mar 27, 2013)

I covet the first. Perhaps to an unhealthy extent. 

There is one in a store window two blocks from my office....I have lost entire afternoons just standing in front of that window.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

Can't go wrong with either one of them but personally I prefer the up/down. It offers more unique sub dial placement at 4 & 8 o'clock. The PR indicator is very useful as well. 

I visited Lange Singapore boutique few weeks ago. The case back of the up/down made me drooling.


----------



## mel_smog (Jun 2, 2014)

Just wow


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful indeed and far more practical than a Calatrava in my eyes. The 1815 can do jeans, where the Calatrava not so much...


----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow...beautiful


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

But nice but up/down for me takes the cake.


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

i couldn´t really buy a Lange when i had the chance to... I liked the size of the saxonia too much to just go with the 1815 yet i liked the dial of the 1815 too much to just go for the saxonia. I think the 1815 is just slightly too big for such a simple watch.
Without trying both, i probably woulda bought either one... so im gonna save my money and wait till ´16 maybe finally getting a 1815 dial in a saxonia case


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

Got my grail a couple of weeks ago. Checked the accuracy this week. + 4 sec/ week. Amazing!


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is mine, had it one week!


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

WineMan said:


> Here is mine, had it one week!


WOW, this must be the rose gold model i guess? Have you compared it to the yellow gold versions (both 38,5 and Up down are available in yg) ? What are your thoughts about the lange rg and yg ?


----------



## hkbob (Mar 11, 2015)

+1

I think if there can only exist one watch for all of posterity it should be this watch.


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I really wanted a rose gold watch, so my mind was set on that. I like white gold, but I have many SS watches and while white gold of course is different than SS, rose gold is entirely different which I wanted. Yes, I looked at the 38.5 as well as the up and down right next to this one. In person to me and on my wrist, this was the best. I love the up and down in pictures, but in person I loved the simple classic design of the regular 1815. Up/down is a wonderful watch, but for me at this time the regular one was it and the subdials of the up/down seemed to make it sportier looking and I was seeking a pure dress watch. The Lange rose gold is subtle I think and the yg is great too but again I was after the RG only so hard to me to comment on which is better.


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

I was giving away one of my watches for service last week. My AD had some of the pieces in stock that i really like.

Im looking to buy a new love at the end of the year (im gonna start a new job in january, so this is going to be a great opportunity).

My AD asked me why i dont want to make pictures with my phone and even though i would never ask this by myself, i obviously said yes 

Those two are watches that i really like.

PP 5296 (Rose gold with sector dial - this is the plain version in WG)

or ALS 1815 up down in YG (so exactly this piece).

Does the PP fits my small wrist way better than the up down?

What is your opinion on my decision?

To those 1815 lovers out there, whats your biggest reason for me to buy an 1815 as well? Have you ever missed the date function on your 1815 ?


----------



## hkbob (Mar 11, 2015)

Both are lovely, but honestly many others out there look like the PP, but nothing else looks like the Lange 1815


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## nycpassat (Oct 25, 2012)

I think both pieces seem to fit very well. However, IME, the curvature of PP lugs give the side profile a better appearance. Not so much on the 1815 where they are flatter.


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice I love the blue hands and the minute and hours hands being the same size very nice indeed!!!


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice I like the contrast in colors!!!


----------



## ScubaEsq13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats!Congrats!


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Those blue hands are mesmerizing. Wish I could add that to my collection.


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Both watches are very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## kisho (Nov 16, 2014)

The plain 1815 in white gold w/ blue hands is my dream watch. If I ever get one, I doubt I could find another watch to top it.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

What a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwong (Sep 18, 2010)

kisho said:


> The plain 1815 in white gold w/ blue hands is my dream watch. If I ever get one, I doubt I could find another watch to top it.


I have to agree with you! I'm ecstatic being able to wear this one.


----------



## David-thrice (Jan 1, 2016)

:sleepy:


----------



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

I have recently seen one. It is really nice.


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

that is not a watch. that is an art piece!!!! beautiful.


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Simply stunning


----------

